# Specialized Demo Day 10/4 in Simi Valley



## gmoney14 (Feb 27, 2006)

Simi Cycling Center and Specialized are hosting a Demo Day... Come out and test ride the latest 2009 Specialized Road and Mountain Bikes. We'll have the 2009 Roubaixs, Tarmarcs, Epics, Stumpjumpers, 29ers, and More. Don't miss your chance to be the first kid on the block to try these amazing new bikes! Simi Cycling Center has great stock on 2009 Road and Mountain bikes now!

What/When: Specialized Demo Day 10/4 8:30am - 2:00pm
Where: Long Canyon in Simi Valley (Where Wood Ranch Parkway meets Long Canyon (aka First Street in Simi Valley)

Free Food, Drinks and FUN! Come on out - we'll have the big Demo Trailer straight from Interbike!

For more information or questions please contact Simi Cycling Center
805 522 0565
www.simicyclingcenter.com


----------

